# Happy Birthday Screaming Eagle!



## Heinz (Jul 27, 2008)

Have a ripper Birthday Jason! 

8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2008)

happy Birthday Jason!! 

  

...where you been Alex?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Alex! You could say I've had a ripper, sharing 1 and 3/4 bottles of rum with my mate, passing out and then waking up in the morning to learn that 3/4s of my left eyebrow got shaved! I don't really mind though, its a great conversation starter!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## v2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks v2!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jas!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, SE. Tread carefully, my boy, you have a lifetime ahead of
you...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Wayne,

yeah just been a bit distracted, couldn't let Jason miss out though!

I see you are now the leading Aussie poster  God help us


----------



## Freebird (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## seesul (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy B´day m8!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2008)

Hallo SE,

My best wishes for you, 100 lat and more mate.  : D  
A happy Birthday Jason


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2008)

I posted in the other thread, but I'll say it here too......

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2008)

same here, de'javu, ditto!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Hey Wayne,
> 
> yeah just been a bit distracted, couldn't let Jason miss out though!
> 
> I see you are now the leading Aussie poster  God help us



Hope the distraction was not a bad thing mate?

Well I have been on holidays.....until today.....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 28, 2008)

Didn't he have one last year? What's the bid deal?


----------

